# Eresus Walckenaeri



## Babushka131 (Aug 2, 2018)

I own quite a few tarantulas but I've never owned a true spider before and was wondering what the care for these guys is like?
They're SUPER cute and I'm considering one!


----------



## The wolf (Aug 2, 2018)

Babushka131 said:


> I own quite a few tarantulas but I've never owned a true spider before and was wondering what the care for these guys is like?
> They're SUPER cute and I'm considering one!


I have one atm and they're super hardy,just put them in a tallish setup mostly filled with moss and spray em every now and again,mines only tiny so she loves baby roaches,baby mealworms and fffs,but yes you should totally get one,they're super slow growers so I'd recommend getting a older and so  larger one,it's also worth noting they will be hidden in their webs 24/7 only coming out to eat,they aren't a show pet just one that's kinda cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Babushka131 (Aug 2, 2018)

The wolf said:


> I have one atm and they're super hardy,just put them in a tallish setup mostly filled with moss and spray em every now and again,mines only tiny so she loves baby roaches,baby mealworms and fffs,but yes you should totally get one,they're super slow growers so I'd recommend getting a older and so  larger one,it's also worth noting they will be hidden in their webs 24/7 only coming out to eat,they aren't a show pet just one that's kinda cool



Thank you!
I've read that the humidity should be kept low compared to a tarantula. We don't have roaches in Canada, would crickets smaller than the spider do? Do you use any coconut substrate?


----------



## wizentrop (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm glad to see someone else is giving these spiders the respect they need (and from Canada too, hi!).
I keep mine very minimalistic: a tall container, the substrate is 1-2cm deep dry sand, with some dry branches or shreds of leaves at the bottom for the spider to make its retreat. I do not give any water, they take it from the prey. For food I use small mealworms, but they will take anything as long as it is not too big and scary for them. Crickets and even beetles are fine, these spiders are super strong. Males will mature within 1-1.5 years and females within 2-2.5 years.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 3, 2018)

Babushka131 said:


> I own quite a few tarantulas but I've never owned a true spider before and was wondering what the care for these guys is like?


Paging @basin79.


----------



## basin79 (Aug 3, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> Paging @basin79.


Haven't kept these but do have an adult female Gandanameno sp that I raised from a small sling. They're very similar.

Bone dry eco earth or similar. Only needs to be a 1-2cm as it won't really be used. On top of that bone moss. The spider will create it's home in that. They'll happily take decent sized prey for their tiny size (as slings). When it comes to rehousing you can transfer all the moss (including the spider)in 1 lump and surround it with more moss.

My adult female is in a setup described above but with a piece of cork bark too. 

Skip to page 20 on my spider thread.
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/my-spiders.286563/page-20

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Babushka131 (Aug 3, 2018)

Ahh thank you both so much!
I'm looking forward to receiving my little guy soon 
If I have any more questions I'll be back!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FrDoc (Aug 3, 2018)

I have cast my vote for cute, but with the caveat, not as cute as Pippin.


----------



## Babushka131 (Aug 3, 2018)

FrDoc said:


> I have cast my vote for cute, but with the caveat, not as cute as Pippin.



Hahaha thank you, he is a precious little guy


----------



## basin79 (Aug 3, 2018)

Although not Eresus Gandanameno sp are pretty much the same. They out cute jumping spiders in my book.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Love 3


----------



## The wolf (Aug 3, 2018)

Babushka131 said:


> Thank you!
> I've read that the humidity should be kept low compared to a tarantula. We don't have roaches in Canada, would crickets smaller than the spider do? Do you use any coconut substrate?


Yeah totally i spray mine cus the setup has way to much ventilation and I've had dry loving sp die in it before now and now it's just in my memory to spray lmao

Crickets should work but try to crush the head and drop em on the web so they wiggle and don't bite

You can use basically any sub you want and they


wizentrop said:


> I'm glad to see someone else is giving these spiders the respect they need (and from Canada too, hi!).
> I keep mine very minimalistic: a tall container, the substrate is 1-2cm deep dry sand, with some dry branches or shreds of leaves at the bottom for the spider to make its retreat. I do not give any water, they take it from the prey. For food I use small mealworms, but they will take anything as long as it is not too big and scary for them. Crickets and even beetles are fine, these spiders are super strong. Males will mature within 1-1.5 years and females within 2-2.5 years.


i think they need to have moss actually to replicate their natural environment which is heathland

Please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## wizentrop (Aug 4, 2018)

No real need for moss. Eresids prefer the dry niches of the habitat. They are very hardy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Babushka131 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi everyone, I was reading about someone commenting how there was a dead child, fever and/or swelling just from a bite from these guys.
Is the venom that potent..?


----------



## wizentrop (Aug 10, 2018)

Absolutely not potent. Sounds like a misdiagnosis to me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## pannaking22 (Aug 21, 2018)

I had moss with mine when I kept them, but I never watered because I wanted to keep it dry. I just used the moss because that's what I had at the time and it gave the spiders lots of nice webbing points. Now I have more leaves than moss, so if I get them again they can have fun webbing to that stuff (also without water).


----------



## basin79 (Aug 21, 2018)

Just got myself another 2 Gandanameno sp. Both set up with bone dry sub with a deep layer of bone dry moss on the top. Both soon webbed up and ate.


----------



## mrfang (Aug 22, 2019)

Hoping to see Eresus walckenaeri become more available in the US. I have a couple of slings, but have been told they have not yet successfully been bred in captivity. Apparently all that are currently in the hobby are either wild caught or produced from egg sacs made by wild caught moms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom100 (Aug 24, 2019)

mrfang said:


> Hoping to see Eresus walckenaeri become more available in the US. I have a couple of slings, but have been told they have not yet successfully been bred in captivity. Apparently all that are currently in the hobby are either wild caught or produced from egg sacs made by wild caught moms.


I think pairings have happened before. It’s just not to common in the hobby. Happening on rare occasions due to inflation of females and not enough males.


----------



## Sam Hain (Sep 22, 2019)

Babushka131 said:


> I own quite a few tarantulas but I've never owned a true spider before and was wondering what the care for these guys is like?
> They're SUPER cute and I'm considering one!


Hello 
I was wondering if you got the ladybird spiders yet?


----------



## Phid Phan (Mar 19, 2021)

The wolf said:


> I have one atm and they're super hardy,just put them in a tallish setup mostly filled with moss and spray em every now and again,mines only tiny so she loves baby roaches,baby mealworms and fffs,but yes you should totally get one,they're super slow growers so I'd recommend getting a older and so  larger one,it's also worth noting they will be hidden in their webs 24/7 only coming out to eat,they aren't a show pet just one that's kinda cool


I just got an Eresus Walckenaeri sling and I am wondering how to give it water in the small sling container? I can't spray it like a jumping spider enclosure. I am afraid I will kill the sling by over watering it.


----------



## wizentrop (Mar 19, 2021)

They don't need water.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 19, 2021)

Phid Phan said:


> I just got an Eresus Walckenaeri sling and I am wondering how to give it water in the small sling container? I can't spray it like a jumping spider enclosure. I am afraid I will kill the sling by over watering it.


You don't. They don't require any additional water. They get everything from their prey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phid Phan (Mar 20, 2021)

basin79 said:


> You don't. They don't require any additional water. They get everything from their prey.


Ok, thank you. One more question. The sling is about two months old. I am feeding Hydei Fruit Flies or would the Drosophila Melanogaster fruit flies be better? I haven't actually seen it eat yet. I've had it about 2-3 days.


----------



## basin79 (Mar 20, 2021)

Phid Phan said:


> Ok, thank you. One more question. The sling is about two months old. I am feeding Hydei Fruit Flies or would the Drosophila Melanogaster fruit flies be better? I haven't actually seen it eat yet. I've had it about 2-3 days.


I don't know what size that is. Here's my Gandanameno sp sling when she arrived. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I used crickets from the start. Once they have webbing down they're great little hunters. Can also used larger prekilled crickets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phid Phan (Mar 20, 2021)

basin79 said:


> I don't know what size that is. Here's my Gandanameno sp sling when she arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, my sling is that size  Prekilled crickets? That's so interesting. So relieved I have a lot of options if for some reason s(he) isn't eating. Thank you for taking the time to help me out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Mar 20, 2021)

Phid Phan said:


> Yes, my sling is that size  Prekilled crickets? That's so interesting. So relieved I have a lot of options if for some reason s(he) isn't eating. Thank you for taking the time to help me out.


Aye. If you see were the webbing is most concentrated and put the prekilled cricket on that webbing the spider will find it. I have 3 adults and feed them prekilled sometimes.


----------

